#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Blue line across calendar

## vince1213

Hi, I have this blue line across all my calendars. I don't know what it is and How do I get rid of it.

Capture.PNG

Thank, everyone!

----------


## 6StringJazzer

The blue line across a calendar shows you the current time of day.

I have not been able to find any way to remove it, but now that you know what it is you might be able to google it as "outlook calendar remove current time marker line", but I didn't have any luck.

----------

